# Hiss Removal



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

I have some video files that have a fairly significant audio hiss in the background. I was just wondering what the best programs out there were to fix problems like this. Thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Movie Maker 2 is free for XP and has a graphic equalizer.
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/moviemaker2.mspx

Reducing the sliders on the right should get rid of the hiss.










Or try Zwei-Stein Video Editor


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

I'm trying the Zwei-Stein Video Editor. What would I do there to get rid of the hiss.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Graphic Equalizers are the same in all audio/video editors. The sliders on the right control the higher frequencies. Reduce these sliders and the hiss will reduce.


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

The interface isnt really clear in the program. After importing the file I dont know where to find the Graphic Equalizers.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try Movie Maker 2. It's very easy to use for beginners and is more recent than Zwei-Stein. The equalizer pictured above is from Movie Maker.

What size is the file you're working on, and how much RAM do you have? Video editors create temporary files during editing which can be 2-3 times the size of the original file, so you will need plenty of free disk space if it's a large file.


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

The file I am trying to edit with Movie Maker 2 is only 56 mb's and I have plenty of RAM space so I dont know why I am getting errors when trying to import it. The error I get just states "unspecified error" and I get this with all video files I try to import.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Do the videos play in your media player? If not, check with *G-Spot* to see what codecs are needed.Then look in the Movie Maker or Zwei-Stein help files to see what video formats they support.


----------



## Prior22 (May 10, 2006)

Its an mpeg file and it plays just fine in all of my media players.


----------



## jianxin9 (May 4, 2008)

How do I get to this equalizer option in Movie Maker 2? I am not seeing it. I am having a problem with a hissing noise. Thanks!


----------

